# Freshwater Puffers - General Misconception



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, I need someone with some actual knowledge to help me out here. Anyone else that feels they might have been mislead on freshwater puffers, feel free to hijack the thread towards your own question.

I have always (for years) been told from every LFS that _all _freshwater puffers are brackish and do very poorly in freshwater. They tend to be unhealthy and have very shortened life spans.

There are a few websites that back this up, and others that are selling puffers with the statement that they are 100% freshwater fish. For instance, Dwarf Puffers : Home was posted by one of the members here and it specifically states


> Dwarf puffers are quite hardy and can tolerate a variety of water conditions. For them to be healthy and happy, though, you should try to give them the best conditions possible. Keep in mind that Dwarf Puffers are *100% freshwater* fish! They can tolerate small increases in salinity but are at optimum health in pure freshwater.


What is the real scoop on these guys?


----------



## Verse34k (Oct 22, 2009)

only puffer (kept in the pet trade, at least) that can live in fresh for it's entire life is the fahaka. 

most can live in fresh while young but need salt/brakish as they mature. varies between species.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What about pea puffers, they are suppose to be full fresh.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

I have a question relating to this link on dwarf puffers: Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Indian Dwarf Puffer it says that they are very aggressive and only one should be kept per tank, does that mean that they _probably_ wouldn't get along with other fish? does anyone know about females of this species?


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

logansmomma1228 said:


> I have a question relating to this link on dwarf puffers: Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Indian Dwarf Puffer it says that they are very aggressive and only one should be kept per tank, does that mean that they _probably_ wouldn't get along with other fish? does anyone know about females of this species?


From what I've read, puffers are generally non aggressive until they are ready to mate, then they will kill/attack every other fish in the tank with the exception of the female they are going to spawn with. All fish tend to have their own personality though, so I'm sure there are conflicting opinions on this.


----------

